# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Lampu UV Gantung

## dickytob

> kalo pake uv mendingan rakit sendiri om, dan ndak usah di celup, cukup di letakan di atas permukaan air kira2 10cm di chamber pompa..
> 
> Biaya yang dikeluarkan adalah :
> 1 bh Lampu UV-C Merk Philip 15 Watt rp. 150.000,-
> 1 Bh Trafo merk sinar dan Kotak, harga 35.000,-
> 
> Total Biaya 185.000,- udah jadi om, dan tahan lama lagi.. punya saya udah hampir 1 tahun dan masih nyala, udah sekitar 6 bulan yang lalu tidak pernah di nyalakan lagi..


*ini dia barangnya*

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> bagusan submersible om
> di bayangin aja bisa, mana yang bagus   
> 
> info dr teknisi, latar belakang teknisi saya biasa service tv, dan sekarang service hp
> adik saya juga toko elektronik
> info dari mereka berdua elektronok 
> kkrngan elektronik adalah  transistor panas dan biasanya rangkaian elektronik kekurangannya di transistor
> ...


setau saya, untuk yg submersibble hanya bisa efektif dengan diameter sekitar 5 cm dr kaca pelindung uv
kalo yang model tabung (air masuk melewati tabung yg di dalamnya ada uv) biasanya harus pelan arus airnya

kalo ingin membuat uv gantung menjadi tahan air bisa saja, tinggal menggunakan lem kaca   ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

> om beli lampu uv nya dimana yah?untuk daerah jakarta
> thanks


sepertinya toko2 listrik yg agak besar jual deh om aku juga belinya di toko listrik

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> RISKY RISKY, NOT RECOMMENDED. SANGAT SANGAT BERBAHAYA. Bisa terjadi resiko korsleting.
> Selisih harga tidak terlalu mahal, sebaiknya beli casing lampu celup (biasa buat arwana) aja. 10-30w bisa langsung ditancap pake UV-C philips atau osram. 40w tidak bisa karena lampu celup itu pake 36W ukuran 90an cm, sedangkan philips 40w itu 100+ cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Udah pernah dicoba blum bro Dicky ? Praktek di lapangan sih ok ok aja kok.

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

> om ,klo mw rakit yg celup gmn caranya ??
> apa bisa om?


om aie bisa contact om harry luhur

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> RISKY RISKY, NOT RECOMMENDED. SANGAT SANGAT BERBAHAYA. Bisa terjadi resiko korsleting.
> Selisih harga tidak terlalu mahal, sebaiknya beli casing lampu celup (biasa buat arwana) aja. 10-30w bisa langsung ditancap pake UV-C philips atau osram. 40w tidak bisa karena lampu celup itu pake 36W ukuran 90an cm, sedangkan philips 40w itu 100+ cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apa yang saya suggest buat forum sudah pernah saya praktekkan di lapangan. Teori kadang dipraktekkan dilapangan tidak bisa berjalan sesuai harapan.
Oleh karena itu penggunaan casing lampu celup hanya max 30w, karena lampu celup 40w itu banci (cm 36w, lampu lebih pendek). Kalo memang dianggap tidak berguna, ya tidak usah diikutin, gak susah kok. Dan saya juga tidak perlu repot share disini.

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> om vic btw elcb sama ga seh ama mcb maklum bodoh bener masalah kelistrikan


prinsip sama, cuma elcb itu mahal bgt, dan lebih sensitif, begitu ada sedikit konsleting aja langsung jeglek...harganya kalo ndak salah diatas 400rb an.. kalo mcb biasa harga paling2 35rb

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> try klik this
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=18 ... 27#p210027
> 
> 
> kalo ini sip.. besok di coba ya om, konslet kan. lalu pegang aire..   
> buatan manusia kok barani menjamin 100% safe...


gak braniiiiiiiiiiii.............   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Btw kmrn dl pas mw buat aquarium, dtawarin trafo lampu dr plastik.. Bntuk nya bkn ky om irsan.. Cmn ujung2 nya aja yg buat dpasang lmp (gk tw namanya apa). Trus ad kabel lmyn panjang ktrafo.. Jd trafo ny bs dtaro dluar ataw te2p dkt lmp karena trbuat dr plastik.. Tp daya tahan nya gk tw.. Takut nya panas malah meleleh.. Haha..

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## deddy feriawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## loenpia47

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> pak kmaren saya nyari uv-c lamp-nya kok ada yg harga 40k, bner gak ya? Trus nyari lg dpt sankyo denki harga 106k, trafo set 20k, murah meriah euy...  
> Penggabungan filter tong biru-nya bung awal ama lampu uv gantungnya pak irfan d mulai....


kalo uv-c merk philips harga 155.000,- itu hanya lampu nya saja..
kalo yang 40rb itu namanya lampu neon yang warnanya ultra violet..

cara membedakan adalah : kalo uv-c bahannya dari kaca bening dan di kemasan ada tulisan uv-c..sedangkan neon biasa kacanya berwarna putih susu (pada umumnya)

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## loenpia47

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Om,mau tanya untuk lampu uv merk philips ada ukuran panjang berapa aja,dan ditaruh di atas chamber sekitar 20 cm tetap efektif tdk? 
karena chamber saya tidak muat,kalau ada ukuran pendek,saya mau ganti
Kalau pakai lampu uv lebih dari satu,bermasalah tidak?
Dan mohon info om,bisa terlihat efeknya setelah berapa lama pemakaian ya om?
Thks

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tongkik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> ini kolamnya indoor ya Om??
> mmm...
> thks eniwey


outdoor om.. ada policarbonat, kena matahari dari jam 6-1 siang..

----------


## tongkik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

::   ::  

iya om..ditunggu fotonya ne..berarti ntar pk UV yg 20watt jg dong..cukup kah buat kolam 15 m3 (kolam+filter)

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

maaf om numpang posting ,ini ats prmntaan om fachm13

ini fto kondisi air pas hri prtama psang UV,msh ijo butek ikan ga terlihat sama sekali


ini model UV celup rakitan sendiri ,hehe . beli lmpunya ditmpt om dodo sdngkan tbungnya pakai utk arwana ,thanks om harry ide nya  ::  


dan ini prkmbngan stelah hri ke8 ,klo liat aslinya air sdh ga ijo lg cm emg blom crystal clear . lmyan ikan uda bs terlihat   ::  
tp maaf nih fotonya jelek krn pakai hp..
[IMG]http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab333/artupazi/IMG00310-20100113-1601.jpg[/IMG

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

